# Mice aren't growing?



## sunteageckos (May 1, 2017)

So first off let me say I have been breeding for over a year and a half so I'm not too new or too old at this. I have over 150 beautiful mice and this has not happened once before. "This" being four of my five and a half week old mice are just bigger than a US dime (the smallest sized coin in the US.) They are all from the same mother who is perfectly healthy and doesn't mistreat them in any way. In fact, she is the most protective mother I own. But I digress, the four mice seem to be perfectly healthy despite their size. I have no dwarf or pygmy gene in my whole breeding program so I don't know why they are so small. They don't drink the mother's milk anymore and can eat seeds and drink out of the water bottle. They look like they are only 3 weeks old but the one buck is already developing large testies. I could really use any help I could get. Thanks!

Here is a picture of one of them next to a dime for size reference. 










http://imgur.com/cmRy3


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, that is a cute mouse! Mutations can happen that cause changes in appearance for reasons other than genetics. Medication or chemicals can cause seemingly spontaneous mutations in a litter.

Other than that, I'm not sure what would cause it. Dwarf mice tend to be out of proportion, pygmy means they are small but in proportion and stunted mice tend to be out of proportion but in a different way (big feet and head but a small and thin body). They don't seem unhealthy, so I doubt they are stunted because of any healthy problem.

How are they doing now?


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

So odd? Did they grow since your post?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

